

Actually Unlock Your Door with “OK Google, Open Sesame” - dheera
http://dheera.net/projects/sesame

======
symmetricsaurus
A similar thing was done with Siri and a garage door a while ago:
[http://delian.io/siri-open-the-garage](http://delian.io/siri-open-the-garage)

It's curious that in both cases you actually have to create a special app to
enable any custom behavior from your phone. It would be nice if there were a
bit more extensibility in these automated assistant/search/whatever thingies.

~~~
dheera
Yep this is kind of unfortunate; it's only because Google Now only resolves
strings of the form "open {appname}" and doesn't provide a way (that I know of
at least) to register arbitrary phrases.

------
lost_name
> All we need now is the (trivial) hardware to actually open the door.

Trivial, is it? Perhaps you should be helping out Lockitron.

------
kevin_thibedeau
Ok Google. When can I customize your activation phrase like on Moto X?

~~~
dheera
I also wish Google would allow some kind of intent resolution based on, say,
regex matching of the voice recognition result. I want to be able to register
phrases like "OK Google, turn on the lights" or "OK Google, set the
temperature to 25 degrees" and allow my app to handle them (and yes I do
actually have all my lights, thermostats, etc. controllable from my phone)

~~~
toomuchtodo
My wife's Highlander Hybrid has a remote start, and I would _love_ to be able
to say "Ok Google, start the car" [+].

[+] The vehicle has a GSM adapter to allow us to start the car both through an
iOS app, and a python script I wrote against their private API.

~~~
sp332
I think Commandr would let you do this
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RSen.Comma...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.RSen.Commandr)

------
hellbanner
Sent this around a SMS company I worked for a while back. Cool stuff!

